# Idaho Ice Fishing Tournament



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone remembers the name of the lake, or a website where you can register for the ice fishing tournament in Idaho, I believe it was at devil's creek, that happens in December. I was looking on going up to it this year, but the computer crashed and deleted all of my saved files.
Cory


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I know where you can sign up for the UTAH ice fishing competition- and it lasts all winter! Head over to the dark side right now and grab up a spot, only ten bucks!


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

It is the devils creek ice tournament and I believe it is in January. i might enter this year too.


----------



## PortneufFisher (Jan 8, 2009)

There's an ice fishing tournament at Chesterfield Reservoir on Jan 24. Entry fee is only $20. You can get information and register at this link http://www.isu.edu/departments/strmecol ... ration.pdf


----------

